# Toy Drive vs Food Drive-Difference?



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

So I am going to be fostering a female pup for a few months. there are 2 to choose from. One pup has a major toy/ball drive and there is also food drive present- the other pup has more of a food drive not so much on the toy/ball drive.

My question is- What is the difference between the drives as far as trainability and later personality/temperment? Or is there one? 

The ideal end result wanted for this dog is confidence, protection, and good with children. 

Just curious on some opinions if there is a difference. Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I prefer a dog that has both, but I would rather work a dog with high food drive and low toy drive than the opposite. It is far easier to mold behaviors in obedience and tracking with food than with toys. Also, I have found that the desire to play with toys can be developed.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I prefer a dog that has both, but I would rather work a dog with high food drive and low toy drive than the opposite. It is far easier to mold behaviors in obedience and tracking with food than with toys. Also, I have found that the desire to play with toys can be developed.


 
Good to know- thank you!!! my current dog has no real toy drive OR food drive - i just don't get that eye contact that Schutzhund dogs get during their OB- she heals well enough- just no eye contact. I will keep you updated on the new pup as she matures- find out Friday which one I will be getting


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I would want BOTH if I had a choice! They are both such valuable training tools!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

The one (currently referred to as white paw) has both, though her ball drive is more than her food drive at this point. The other one didn't really seem to have the toy drive that I could see Sunday. Taking Friday off to go out there and decide between the 2 for fostering- Pretty sure I will end up with white paw- she is the one pup in the litter that has consistently singled me out, I have been saying "she is trying to pick me" lol- I must try to not get TOO attached to her though- if that is even possible 

I know some people think that is ridiculous (that the dog picks you) but all of my dogs have picked me and I have had some really awesome dogs


----------

